# [Sammelthread] Fragen zu Deus Ex Human Revolution



## tavrosffm (28. August 2011)

tach zusammen.
hoffe es gibt noch keinen thread zu dem spiel.
habe da mal folgende frage.
kann man sachen aus dem inventar irgendwo ablegen um sie dann auch später wieder zu finden?
also in der wand (hinter dem tv) im eigenen appartment geht´s irgendwie nicht.
kann ich die sachen da auch irgendwo in die wohnung hinlegen und sie später wieder abholen?

sorry hab zu dem thread thema vergessen dazu zu schreiben...es handelt sich natürlich um deus ex 3


----------



## Gast1669461003 (31. August 2011)

Allerhöchstens in Jensens Apartement. Zumindest innerhalb eines Spielabschnittes werden die Items dort nicht verschwinden. Wenn du Detroit erst mal verlässt und wederkehrst, wäre es möglich, dass die Gegenstände weg sind. Das musst du wohl einfach mal auf gut Glück ausprobieren. Ansonsten tauchen die Items, die du verkaufst, wenn ich mich nicht irre, auch direkt im Inventar des Händlers auf, sodass du sie zurück kaufen kannst.


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2011)

Ich hab mal hieraus nen Sammelthread gemacht und hoffe, dass zahlreiche Leute was fragen werden  

Meine Frage war in einem anderen Thread, ob es bereits einen Releasepatch gibt, der das Ladezeitenproblem verbessert. Antwort: ja, gibt es bereits. 


Werd es mir heute kaufen gehen.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (31. August 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Werd es mir heute kaufen gehen.


 

Das kann ich dir nur wärmstens empfehlen. Eines der besten Spiele der letzten Jahre!


Ich hätte aber eine Frage zur Limited Edition: Da soll ja angeblich irgendwo ein supertolles Snipergewehr zu finden sein. Weiß jemand wo?


----------



## tavrosffm (31. August 2011)

ja danke.
schade dass es kein richtiges waffendepot gibt.
aber mir ist schon aufgefallen als ich die mission auf dem Baketballplatz mit den dealern abgeschlossen hatte und nun schon eine weile weitergezockt habe liegen die waffen von den dealern immer noch dort.vielleicht sollte ich es mal ausprobieren und was in der wohnung verstecken.
hat sich aber auch aus der hinsicht erledigt weil ich zum einen meinen rucksack voll aufgepimpt habe und hauptsächlich mit dem aufgepimpten standard mg unterwegs bin.

danke herb dass du meinen thread richtig gestellt hast.
und auch von mir eine klare kaufempfehlung.
nachdem alpha protocol ja auf ganzer linie versagt hat wie ich finde ist deus ex 3 mal richtig gut geworden.
auch im vergleich zum schwachen zweiten teil.
die ladezeiten sind erträglich und auch nicht allzu oft.
einen patch dazu gab es ja schon kurz nach release der das gefixt hat.
ich habe allerdings auch meinen ati treiber aktuallisiert.
viel spaß mit dem game.


----------



## tavrosffm (31. August 2011)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir nur wärmstens empfehlen. Eines der besten Spiele der letzten Jahre!
> 
> 
> Ich hätte aber eine Frage zur Limited Edition: Da soll ja angeblich irgendwo ein supertolles Snipergewehr zu finden sein. Weiß jemand wo?


 
das hast du direkt von beginn an in der LE inclusive eines doppelläufigen schrotgewehrs.
dieses snipergewehr findest du aber auch im laufe des spiel an einer stelle (keine ahnung wo genau das war).
allerdings habe ich es bisher nur einmal zu gesicht bekommen.
ansonsten gibt es das standart snipergewehr öfters.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (31. August 2011)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Ich hätte aber eine Frage zur Limited Edition: Da soll ja angeblich irgendwo ein supertolles Snipergewehr zu finden sein. Weiß jemand wo?


 
Entweder du bekommst es automatisch vor einer Mission in Detroit relativ am Anfang des Spiels oder du kannst es dir bei einem Händler in Alice Garden Pods in Heng Sha für 3500 Credits kaufen. 

Also den DLC-Code am besten noch vor dem Start eines neuen Spiels eingeben, damit du es auch bekommst. Den Händler in Heng Sha kann man auch nicht ewig besuchen. Solltest du es bis zu dieser Stelle nicht haben (weil du den Code zu spät eingegeben hast) am besten direkt kaufen.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (31. August 2011)

dsr159 schrieb:


> . Solltest du es bis zu dieser Stelle nicht haben (weil du den Code zu spät eingegeben hast) am besten direkt kaufen.


 

Genau das habe ich getan. HAbe erst ein paar Stunden gezockt und dann den Code eingegeben. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Gast1669461003 (31. August 2011)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich getan. HAbe erst ein paar Stunden gezockt und dann den Code eingegeben. Danke für den Tipp!


 
Hatte den selben Fehler gemacht und musste es mir dann auch kaufen.^^
Gibt es auch scheinbar nur bei dem einen Händler und nur für kurze Zeit.


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2011)

Mal ne Frage: was ist denn "Square enix" ? Da ist ein Code dabei - ist das nur eine Art Community, oder ist das auch für Spielinhalte? 

Habe die normale Version des Spiels.


----------



## Mothman (31. August 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: was ist denn "Square enix" ? Da ist ein Code dabei - ist das nur eine Art Community, oder ist das auch für Spielinhalte?
> 
> Habe die normale Version des Spiels.


  Square Enix ist ein großer japanischer Publisher von Video-Spielen. Final Fantasy Reihe z.B.


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2011)

Ja, aber was hab ich von einer Anmeldung dort? Da ist "sogar" ein Extra-Code im Booklet für die Anmeldung, das ist ja nicht normal, wenn es einfach nur eine 0815-Anmeldung wäre ^^  


ps: das Tutorial + Intro ist ja schonmal genial, die ganze Atmosphäre mit der super Synthie-Musik - man denkt, man sei mitten in Blade Runner oder so ^^


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (31. August 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja, aber was hab ich von einer Anmeldung dort? Da ist "sogar" ein Extra-Code im Booklet für die Anmeldung, das ist ja nicht normal, wenn es einfach nur eine 0815-Anmeldung wäre ^^
> 
> 
> ps: das Tutorial + Intro ist ja schonmal genial, die ganze Atmosphäre mit der super Synthie-Musik - man denkt, man sei mitten in Blade Runner oder so ^^


 
Vielleicht bekommt man dann exklusive Wallpaper oder so was. 
Ich habe die Limited Edition und die Zusatzinhalte erhielt ich auch ohne Anmeldung auf der SE- Website, daher wäre es wirklich mal interessant zu wissen, was man mit dem Code noch bekommt.

Ich muss auch häufig an Blade Runner denken, vor allem in Jensens Appartement oder den asiatischen Stadtteilen. Das geht so weit, dass ich am liebsten das Blade Runner- Adventure wieder rauskramen würde, aber ich glaube, das läuft nicht mehr unter Win7.

Allerdings verbindet mich mit dem Spiel zur Zeit eine kleine Hassliebe, denn dadurch, dass ich gerne schleiche, sind manche Abschnitte doch etwas heikel.

Ich denke, bis zum Ende ist es nicht weit:


Spoiler



Ich hatte bezüglich des neuen Biochips scheinbar den richtigen Riecher, denn ich habe ihn nicht einbauen lassen, aber nun hänge ich beim dritten Söldner fest. Allerdings habe ich bis in die frühen Morgenstunden gespielt und konnte ich ihn vielleicht aus Müdigkeit nicht mehr schaffen, mal schauen. Der erste Boss war ziemlich übel.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (1. September 2011)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Entweder du bekommst es automatisch vor einer Mission in Detroit relativ am Anfang des Spiels oder du kannst es dir bei einem Händler in Alice Garden Pods in Heng Sha für 3500 Credits kaufen.


 
Habe gerade noch eins in Heng Sha gefunden. Kostet nichts...



Spoiler



Bei Tai Yong Medical, wenn man sich Zugang zum Kontrollraum mit den drei Mitarbeitern verschafft hat, nachdem man den Typen vor dem toxischen Gas gerettet hat, ist ein Schalter, mit dem man einen Kran bewegen kann. Geht man im Raum links und dann die Leiter hoch und rechts den Gang entlang, ist in der Ecke beim zweiten Übergang eins versteckt.


----------



## tavrosffm (4. September 2011)

so habe nun das spiel durch aber da ich die special edition habe frage ich mich gerade wie das mit der bonusmission exclusive mission pack gehen soll?
also die waffen aus der special edition habe ich aber irgendwie hab ich keine mission aus sicht eines anderen charakters spielen dürfen.
hat jemand eine idee?

edit:
ok hat sich erledigt.habe gerade gesehen es handelt sich um die mission tongs rettung.
die habe ich gespielt.
schaaade game zuende.
snief.


----------

